# How to Extend Patio (Make it larger)?



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I could use some good advice. We have lived in this house for almost 28 years. The patio, which is just off the dining room/kitchen area is small (8x10).

My question is what would be a feasible solution to make it larger? See drawing.

I am open to any and all suggestions.
Pavers, more concrete, wooden deck?

Note: There is just a little more than the thickness of a brick from the concrete to the patio door sill. I know this because there is a simple brick step at the patio door consisting of 8 or 10 bricks mortared to the concrete.

Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll never do wood again

pavers are annoying for various reasons

so it looks as if that leaves concrete of those choices 

If concrete, for sure put a control joint at the intersecting corner where you have it drawn. It will crack there uncontrolled if you don't.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would build the proposed addition the same as the existing slab, 28 yrs trouble free, can't beat that...
I think I would have it stained, that way it would all match.
A 14' x 8' pergola would look good, leaving the remaining 4' open.
Or, a 14' x 8' gazebo screened.

maybe a tiki bar style at the 4' section with either of the above.


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

I myself would just stay with the same material and do the concrete, but a lot of it comes down to your choice and how you landscape the yard. Check out Pinterest for ideas


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts. I agree concrete would be easier.

I really would like to incorporate some sort of shade over that area, or most of it anyway. The problem is the roof line. There are two angles and two levels to deal with.

I will post a picture later today. In our area, it gets hot in the summer time.

I think the answer is to get a contractor involved that could design an add on and make the patio/shade a combo project.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the roof line.?


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

ron45 said:


> Can you post a picture of the roof line.?


I will take one tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are some pics of our patio area and the roof line. The roof on the right is a simple angled roof over the rear of the house... 5/12 pitch.

Enlarge the patio and or create a cover for the patio. Or install a retractable canopy say 12 feet wide which would extend out 10 feet. That would work also.

Our house is only about 1300 sq ft. so I have been concerned about overbuilding, but since it is paid for, I guess it really doesn't matter. I don't think we will be going anywhere anytime soon.

Thoughts? Maybe some sort of outdoor kitchen magafrin for the grill. Plumbing and water is out of the question (no way to hook it up). Electrical should be no problem. The kitchen is just inside of the patio door, so no real problem. I have walked back and forth for many years.
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is the overhead view showing all roof lines.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what condition is that slab in ? it looks poor in the pics, but may just neeed a cleaning.
what is your budget ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> what condition is that slab in ? it looks poor in the pics, but may just neeed a cleaning.
> what is your budget ?


The slab is fine with no cracks. It's just been rained on since 1983. It could use a good cleaning. :yes:

I haven't really set a budget. 3-5K is my best guess - Houston area. Probably low.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. if it were me. i would do pavers. DIY, cheaper, and with a stained slab would look pretty nice.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> ok. if it were me. i would do pavers. DIY, cheaper, and with a stained slab would look pretty nice.


Thanks.

Ideally, I would like to install pavers over the existing slab and the new addition. That would raise the level a couple of inches and make the whole thing look nice. But, I am worried about the new section settling and/or the existing slab not draining as it should after rains.

I guess if I dig out the new part and put in a good base it would be OK.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm thinking you guys deserve a new concrete slab and that retractable awning you mentioned.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If it's a pergola your wife desires..
Most pergolas are flat on top, I see yours starting at the top of the door/ window and diving into the back of both eaves. The middle rafters come out even with both fascia boards, left and right.
Lay pavers over the existing patio. For the rest of the area lay them the way you normally would in the ground but matching the lay over on the patio.

https://www.google.com/search?q=per...oTCI_ZsIafhMYCFYrVgAodEKoACQ&biw=1280&bih=685

If it's and over hang or screened in room your wife desires.
It's simple, your roof line would duplicate the right side, you will still be able to get the full length.

In this case I would go completely over the existing patio out the full area with as much slope as possible. Be reasonable.

Just a suggestion, your roof line would be a little different but same concept. I keep picturing your cabinets.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/garden-structures/screen-porch-construction/view-all










The rest is in post #3


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Concrete patio can be a much more economical option than the pavers or tiles. Although concrete can crack, so proper installation from a qualified contractor can help.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have developed a plan. It may or may not come to fruition.

Plan "A"

- Enlarge patio and cover with stone of some sort (pavers or whatever)
- Extend the roof line on the lower roof and tie it in to the larger roof line.
- Seal the underside and install a ceiling fan
- Build a new privacy fence adjacent to the existing with cedar boards attached with smooth side showing - max height 8'.
- Build a deck that would attach to the fence posts on one side and sit on the new patio extension on the other. Note that I have to leave the underside open for drainage as the lot is graded towards the street from the rear.
- Build folding patio table that converts to two benches.

I guess we shall see what we shall see. at least I have something on paper to show a contractor. I have a couple in mind. One builds gazebos and pavilions. A friend used him. Nice work.

Here is my version. It's not a perfect drawing, but it should get the point over for someone considering a bid.

Plan "B"

- Expand the patio as described before.
- Purchase and install a Sunsetter retractable canopy.

No doubt, this will probably be the less costly route.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

fyi. no matter how large you make it. most likely you will wish you made it larger. just say'n


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> fyi. no matter how large you make it. most likely you will wish you made it larger. just say'n


Yes sir. I agree. But we don't have a big lot and my storage shed takes up most of the room from the back of the house to the back fence. 

Having some shade will definitely help.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

great. just post some pics when its done.


----------

